# Metal slug Sprites



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey TSF
Happy new year!

I Wanna make a Metal slug flash movie, i founded this metal slug sprite site http://www.metalslugsprites.net/enemies/rebels/
it has everything i need, form sprites to sounds and i need to know to know how to make a short film with these. 

what is the most simple program can use?

thanks!:wave:


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

srry, it seems no one is answering to my thread.i just wanna as if there is any freeware that allows my to aninmate GIF like the ones on metalslugsprites.net and make a short flash animation.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.gifworks.com/*


> What is GifWorks.com???
> It's an online GIF image editor.This unique tool is completely on-line -- nothing to download or install. Better yet, it's ABSOLUTELY FREE -- no prepaid tokens or subscriptions.
> 
> What can I do with GIFWorks.com?
> Create your own special effects with any GIF -- even animated ones! Resize it, colorize it, optimize it, and jazzercise it -- then save it and take it with you. You name it and you can do it! If you have any feature suggestions let us know.


List of animation software: *http://animation.about.com/od/referencematerials/a/freesoftware.htm*

Toon Boom Animation: *http://www.toonboom.com/homeusers/*
Software and tutorials

I Can Animate: *http://www.kudlian.net/products/icananimate/*
Stop-frame animation software


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Koala i will give em a try


----------

